# Freezing Issues



## jp52766 (Aug 21, 2015)

I built my PC and randomly during game play, movies or listening to music the PC will freeze and needs a hard restart. Here is what I have:
ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z Mother Board 
AMD 9590 8 core processor
Cooler Master V8 GTS CPU cooler
2 MSI R9 290 GPUs crossfired
Corsair RM1000 power supply
2 4gb hard drives 
ASUS dvdRW
2 intake and 3 exhaust 140mm fans
1 120mm intake fan
all in a Corsair 780T full tower
Windows 10 (was doing the same same thing on windows 7,8,8.1 now 10)

Temps without load 
CPU 44c 
MB 37c
GPU1 57c
GPU2 43c

While Gaming 
CPU 59c
MB 46c
GPU1 84c
GPU2 80c

I have swapped out all parts of the computer to see if I had anything that was faulty, that did not change anything. Rather than taking it out to the garage and smashing it with a sledge hammer, I am asking for any advise anyone might be able to give me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are all of your drivers fully up-to-date?

Let's see a full list of temps:

How to check your system temperatures - Tech Support Forum


----------



## jp52766 (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes all of my drivers are up to date

I pulled the temps from MSI Afterburner and AI Suite. 
The CPUID HWmonitor shows the same temps but does not show the temp for my second GPU.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Inside the BIOS what are the 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE voltages?

80C is hot for the GPUs under load. Is the PC been cleaned of any dust inside?


----------



## jp52766 (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes it is clean, I dust the inside every week clean fan screens and dust the area around the PC

Voltage - Vcore = 0.966 to 1.495 Varies
- +3.3V = 3.288 
- +5V = 5.014
- +12v = 11.943
- +VVDA = 2.508
- CPU/NB = 1.151
- DRAM = 1.488
- HT = 1.210
- NB = 1.111
- SB = 1.105

I made note of all just incase it helps


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What kind of hard drives do you have? You list this:



> 2 4gb hard drives


 
How are you using 2 4GB hard drives?


----------



## jp52766 (Aug 21, 2015)

My bad Type-o
2 4tb seagate drives 
1 4tb hybrid which is my boot drive 
1 4tb 7200 rpm which I use for MISC storage


----------



## jp52766 (Aug 21, 2015)

I did a Heaven Benchmark 
Temps 
GPU 1 94c fans 100%
GPU 2 85c fans 100%
CPU 59c fan maxed
MB 51c

All temps were pulled from the CPUID HWMonitor except for the GPU2 because it does not display that. GPU2 was pulled from Afterburner


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your temps are getting quite hot on that GPU and could cause freezing issues as you state.

Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here: 

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test - Tech Support Forum


----------



## jp52766 (Aug 21, 2015)

what would a hard drive test tell me. I went to intall it from that link and my Anti Virus flagged it


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What antivirus are you using? It shouldn't be marked as anything bad.

A hard drive test will tell you if the hard drive is functioning correctly.


----------



## jp52766 (Aug 21, 2015)

I run AVG. Got the correct download and it passed all the tests. The drives are working properly


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Back off on the Crossfire. See if running one card helps here.


----------



## jp52766 (Aug 21, 2015)

ok
I will get back to you


----------



## jp52766 (Aug 21, 2015)

still freezes. I turned off crossfire, removed the GPU and it froze. I switched the GPUs and it did the same thing. ?????


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What were the temps of the one GPU alone? Were they still just as high?


----------

